# My scorpions!!



## Arachnophilist (Jan 4, 2007)

here are my scorps.. enjoy and tell me what you think!
Scorpio maurus palmatus










Vaejovis coahuile















Centuroides gracilis










Centuroides vittatus





Parabuthus liosoma










Parabuthus transvaalicus










Rhopalurus junceus










my other one










Heterometrus spinifer















Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus (female)





(male)





Pandinus imperator










Babycurus jacksoni (with scorpling)










and thats all for now! enjoy!!


----------



## SimplengGarapal (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm drooling...Nice Scorps especially the Rhopalurus junceus! Can't wait to have one of those some day!

Gian


----------



## maarrrrr (Jan 4, 2007)

That jacksoni shot is really nice.


----------



## EAD063 (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree  I really like the jacksoni shot.. you have soome great species... Im curious to know how long that baby has been on the mum's back.. looks like an I3 to me.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree, that is a great shot! You have some really nice looking scorpions, and great pictures too!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 4, 2007)

Gian- I was very happy to find these R.junceus! hopefully they will be a breeding pair.

EAD063- I actually got 2 slings in their own containers and there were a few stragglers in the large tank the mother was in.. and when I picked it up I guess when the guy captured the mom into a container one baby ran for her safety and wouldnt come of.. I tried to separate them and the sling ran underneath as mom prepared to do battle with my poor spoon  the baby came off later and now I just have to go in and fish it out  I just couldnt pass the opportunity for that pic it was too good


----------



## Selenops (Jan 4, 2007)

An exemplary collection of scorpion beauties. The heart of the hobby on display.

The pic of B. jacksoni 'ling riding piggy is a great shot especially the posture of both.


----------



## EAD063 (Jan 4, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> Gian- I was very happy to find these R.junceus! hopefully they will be a breeding pair.
> 
> EAD063- I actually got 2 slings in their own containers and there were a few stragglers in the large tank the mother was in.. and when I picked it up I guess when the guy captured the mom into a container one baby ran for her safety and wouldnt come of.. I tried to separate them and the sling ran underneath as mom prepared to do battle with my poor spoon  the baby came off later and now I just have to go in and fish it out  I just couldnt pass the opportunity for that pic it was too good



That's great! Makes me want to leave a few slings from the next brood with there mama to observe her maternal techniques. Again, wonderful pics. :clap:


----------



## JSN (Jan 4, 2007)

very healthy looking specimens you have their, a nice varied collection too...


----------



## Selenocosima (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi there mate what can I say there all brill sp. keep those pics coming in thanks.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks everyone! Im so glad I got a camera for xmas! Yay Coolpix! woo! haha


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm afraid I have to agree with everyone on the _B. jacksoni_ shot.  Nice work!  The _C. vittatus_ looks great too; I've been thinking about getting a bark scorpion and eyeing that species. :drool:

Nice to know I'm not the only keeper with a pudgy _P. leiosoma._


----------



## canadianscorp (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Chris,
 Glad to see all the scorps are doing well. Sad to see some of those beauties go, but i know they are in good hands.  

cheers
steve


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Alakdan (Jan 5, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree with everyone on the _B. jacksoni_ shot.  Nice work!  The _C. vittatus_ looks great too; I've been thinking about getting a bark scorpion and eyeing that species. :drool:
> 
> Nice to know I'm not the only keeper with a pudgy _P. leiosoma._


I've always wanted a P. leiosoma.  However, they are rarely available here, so I'm stuck with my P. trans.


----------



## Banshee05 (Jan 5, 2007)

the jacksoni shot is wonderuful, great work, congratulations for that, keep on doing such good photos. :clap:


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 5, 2007)

Alakdan said:


> I've always wanted a P. leiosoma.  However, they are rarely available here, so I'm stuck with my P. trans.


FunnyLori rescued it from a pet shop here.  I've seen a very limited number of species in non-specialty shops, so I'm getting itchy to go to a real breeder.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 5, 2007)

alright. we have some new pics! first for the C.vittatus fans. some better pics.















 and now a couple more R.junceus










and now an unrelated but funny pic of my cat MUgonjerrie who seems to have a thing for the Deathstalkers 





okay thats all for the moment! I will go try and get some more.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 5, 2007)

Beautiful scorpions (again: :drool!  And your cat is most amusing.  I'm scared to have one, considering my scorpions and centipedes (not to mention FunnyLori's tarantulas).


----------



## Selenops (Jan 5, 2007)

C. vittatus are a great choice to begin keeping this genus. Active and attitude, well, most of the time.

Just don't get tagged.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 5, 2007)

yeah no doubt! not as bad as my Deathstalkers tho  I really like my C.gracilis as well. the subaculear tubercle does in for me  I love the look of it!


----------



## Teratris (Jan 6, 2007)

nice scorpions, big collection, i love Babycurus jacksoni (beautiful  scorpions)


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 6, 2007)

Megalon said:


> C. vittatus are a great choice to begin keeping this genus. Active and attitude, well, most of the time.
> 
> Just don't get tagged.


I meant that I was scared of keeping a cat.    They seem to assume most scurrying creatures are kitty-o's with legs.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 6, 2007)

this is true! my cats would love to eat whatever got loose.. but luckily they dont do anything but watch the ones in cages.. but loose crickets.. very dead! haha


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 7, 2007)

here are some more pics.

Centuroides gracilis






Rhopalurus junceus stuffing its fat face.






Leiurus quinquestriatus hebraeus male feeding
















a not so happy Parabuthus liosoma 





















thats all!


----------



## voldemort (Jan 7, 2007)

those were really beautiful wonders of nature

hope i have all of them

he he

wishful thinking


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 7, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> a not so happy Parabuthus liosoma


Boy, does that sound familiar!


----------



## pinchythescorp (Jan 7, 2007)

can you put a picture of a deathstalker up


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 7, 2007)

Isn't that what the _Leiurus quinquestriatus_ is?


----------



## JSN (Jan 7, 2007)

pinchythescorp said:


> can you put a picture of a deathstalker up


he did, several times actually, Leiurus quinquestriatus are deathstalkers...better get used to scientific names, most of us are not big fans of the common names here...


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 7, 2007)

yes the L.quin IS a deathstalker. that is the male on this page and I believe I have both the male and female on the first page  so just remember that ...
Leiurus quinquestriatus = deathstalker. mine just happen to be the "hebraeus" form. 

voldemort- hey man if you want it to it will happen!

iheartmantids- AH HA HA HA yeah no kidding! I think the grouckiest onmes are definately the L.quins though.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 8, 2007)

Really great pictures Christopher! What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

it is a Nikon Coolpix S6 6.o megapixel.. seems to work pretty well seeing as I dont even know how to use it properly yet! haha


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 8, 2007)

well I was lookin at the Parabuthus transvaalicus and man does it have some attitude! I mean all I did was comment on it lookin a bit obese and next thing ya know its runnin around flickin its tail and dripping venom!


----------



## Pimperator (Jan 8, 2007)

*Nice Scorps buddy!*

Those are some sweet ass scorpions. Can't wait to come over and see them feast soon!


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 9, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> well I was lookin at the Parabuthus transvaalicus and man does it have some attitude! I mean all I did was comment on it lookin a bit obese and next thing ya know its runnin around flickin its tail and dripping venom!




Haha fatty! Is she gravid? Or do for a molt?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 9, 2007)

just due for a molt.. I believe its only 4th instar at most.. its just little


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 9, 2007)

*Cute little Babys (haha get it?)*

three little pigs! sorry the pic sucks but it was cool so I thought I would post anyways


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 15, 2007)

Man, you've got some little fatties in there. What and how much are you feedint them. LOL  I see you already have some vittitus so you can just dissreguard the p.m. I don't know if I'll ever get that many but I may be talking too soon. Helluva collection. I need to talk to you about some of those soon. :clap:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 28, 2007)

Alright I got some pics of some new ones I picked up today.first off are a few shots of the Hottentotta hottentotta youngsters I got.
















I really like the coloration of these little guys. cant wait till they grow up so I can house them together!

and now my 2 (Mesobuthus) Hottentotta tamulus gangeticus 












and now him










 enjoy!


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool new scorpions Christopher! How many did you pick up on the weekend?
The _Hottentotta hottentotta _are very nice looking. Are they all babies still?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 29, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> Cool new scorpions Christopher! How many did you pick up on the weekend?
> The _Hottentotta hottentotta _are very nice looking. Are they all babies still?


the H.hottentotta are 3xI4 and 4xI5 and I got 32 more I2 B.jacksoni and 6 I2-I4 H.spinifer now I have about 70 scorpions.. time to start sellin! lol


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2007)

Holy Moly! That is alot of scorpions! Maybe I'll take you up on that_ B. jacksoni _ sling after all! lol! 

It's neat that you get pictures of yours eating, I've never seen my little ones eating, they must do it when I'm not looking. Silly bugs. 

Oh, I love the pic of the three little ones eating in their vials side by side, that is too cute!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 29, 2007)

I can get you pics of V.coahuile eating if u want.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2007)

Lol! Okay, that is something I'd like to see!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 29, 2007)

a few shots of the end of my H.spinifers molt from I2 to I3 (I think) 
































thats all for now.. Iw ill take some pictures of it once it has hardened for comparison.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome sequence!  Another reason for breeding scorps.

So have you gotten yours to eat mealworm pupae?  I've never tried.


----------



## Charlie_Scorp (Jan 29, 2007)

I love the first shot. Looks almost buthid like. Those mealworm larvae are a blast from the past. When I first starting keeping geckos about a decade ago, those things freaked the hell out of me!!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 29, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> Awesome sequence!  Another reason for breeding scorps.
> 
> So have you gotten yours to eat mealworm pupae?  I've never tried.


I have found (Through a friend of mine) that they are an excellent way to get your scorps to feed ALOt because there is no capture involved they can gorge without the extra effort and it is the safe way for me to feed while some of the 9 spinifers I have communaly are in premolt.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice pics, I guess this is not one that needs bark to molt on like most of mine? How big do these get?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 29, 2007)

H.spinifers can get 4-5" normally I think.. they could get larger but I dont think its common.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Now I know what a moulting scorpion looks like, thanks for posting those!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 31, 2007)

Babycurus jacksoni I2-I3


----------



## Brian S (Jan 31, 2007)

You will probably find out quickly that the M tamulus are alot easier to raise than H hott.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 31, 2007)

excellent cause the H.hott are pretty easy to please so far!  the M.tamulus and H.hott both seem to be good eaters. my female M.tamulus should be molting fairly soon I think.. so many subadults! lol I need an adult B.jack and C.gracilis so I can actually have some adult pairs


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 2, 2007)

*For Lorgakor*

Here ya go! a V.coahuile eating.. man they are so uncooperative!! always runnin around lol


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 3, 2007)

Lol! Thanks Christopher! Maybe one day I'll see mine eat.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 14, 2007)

some shots of the P.trans


----------



## Zman16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice pics! :clap: My favorite was your Babycurus jacksonis


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you. that was a great shot. I was lucky to get it.


----------



## zilch (Feb 14, 2007)

damn, jealousy envelopes me. i love the b.jacksoni shot. its err...cute? haha


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 18, 2007)

*Emperor was entertaining!!*

heres some feeding shots.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, what a pig!    I wish my emps would eat like that.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL I took that a couple hours ago and its STILL walkin around picking up more and stuffing them in lol.. although the other one hasnt eaten yet..


----------



## TNeal (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome pictures.  You really a couple of good talents:  Keeping scorpions and taking pictures.  Keep up the great work and keep on sharing.

God I wish I was able to work.  I am disabled and love these critters, but alas, disability doesn't pay much.

Take care,

Tom


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 20, 2007)

Came home to a nice surprise today  one of my H.hottentotta molted while I was out.

















enjoy!


----------



## Ryan C. (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats on the molt Chris! She is looking beautiful. 


Cheers.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 25, 2007)

C.vittatus molted out.. and hmmm.. well I think it's a male lol.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

shot of my P.trans all recovered from the molt and back on the warpath


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 27, 2007)

That's intense!  It always makes me go :drool: /  when I see a scorp eating something as big as itself!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

well then I should post pics of an I3 jacksoni eating a full grown cricket lol


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 27, 2007)

well I almost feel weird sayin this but my emps have been very entertaining lately.. today I got a bathing session where they took turns and scrubbed themselves down .. it was quite funny  I even got some video of it lol 
































on an unfortunate side note.. I see I have the dreaded cricket mites.. I guess I should say my goodbyes to the emps.. it wont be long before they are gone now


----------



## pandinus (Feb 27, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> That's intense!  It always makes me go :drool: /  when I see a scorp eating something as big as itself!


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=2027



John


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 27, 2007)

Re: Pandinus

 SWEET!

Ok, ok . . . ":drool: / "


Re: Arachnophilist

Cricket mites?  What the heck?  I see what look like pinheads . . . am I missing something?


----------



## kahoy (Feb 27, 2007)

i cant wait until i can get some scorps this year!!!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah it was a joke.. they are pinheads.. and Pandinus .. when I first read the post about the large prey that is the pic that came to mind lol.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, I'm relieved!  And more than a little gullible. :8o


----------



## pandinus (Feb 28, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> yeah it was a joke.. they are pinheads.. and Pandinus .. when I first read the post about the large prey that is the pic that came to mind lol.


awww really? lol
Thought id post it as a link so as not to steal your thunder. I'm enjoying this thread so far, nice collection.


John


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

pandinus said:


> awww really? lol
> Thought id post it as a link so as not to steal your thunder. I'm enjoying this thread so far, nice collection.
> 
> 
> John


Thanks man. I tried to get some good shots just now but missed the P.liosoma with a cricket skewered through the head and stuck to its tail.. I was just a second too late.. O well. that C.vitt pic is specatacular.. I think the black cricket really adds to the look of it as well.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

some shots.

MMM venom






vitattus back on the food already! and kissing it apparently!






I just thought this one looked kinda cool


----------



## ragnew (Feb 28, 2007)

Great photos Arachnophilist! You've got some awesome looking Scorps!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 28, 2007)

dude you have them all scorps,frogs, and ts you gotta get me into scorps all i have right now is a D.whitei male


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 28, 2007)

Alright I will help get you obsessed with something else as well.


----------



## james41777 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Very nice~!*

Those are very nice scorpions!! not that i know much about them 
Thanks  for sharing all these brilliant pictures!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Mar 6, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> I tried to get some good shots just now but missed the P.liosoma with a cricket skewered through the head and stuck to its tail...


Heh heh . . . sounds a little like mine.  She always wipes the goo off in the sand afterwards.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 9, 2007)

well my little colony of H.laoticus are starting to molt to their next instar.

this is the second one to molt.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 14, 2007)

H.hottentotta molt to I5




















I like this last comparison to the molt.. HUGE difference.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 8, 2007)

*Some B.jacksoni photos.*

Here are some shots of my mother and babies! well not MY mother but you know what I mean. thought I would try the new cam with the blacklight.. worked out okay I think. let me know how you like the pics. thanks for looking  

































I guess I will have to start catchin babies and counting soon lol you can see some of the molts in the bottom pic.. they are the white fluffy things blow the little runaways.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 9, 2007)

I have to say, I think the blacklight with the new camera looks GREAT!  :drool:


----------



## Zman16 (Apr 9, 2007)

IHeartMantids said:


> I have to say, I think the blacklight with the new camera looks GREAT!  :drool:


Yeah those are amazing pics!:clap:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks very much!!


----------

